# Use Someone Else's Equipment



## overnunder (Aug 18, 2006)

One of my neighbors recently dropped Dish for Direct TV and he offered his receiver to another one of my neighbors that already has Dish, telling him he could probably use it for a different TV that he didn't already have hooked up. I told him I didn't think this would work, but I cannot remember why it would not work. It seems to me that there is a technical reason that this would fail. Or is it just that it is violation of his contract?

Thanks


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

If the person takes it off his account, it is free to be put onto anyone else's. Only problem would be if there is an amount owed on it. It would become the responsiblity of the account the receiver would be put on.


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

Welcome to the forum.
There are a couple issues here.
1. If the neighbor owned the receiver as opposed to leasing it, he is free to give it to the other neighbor. If it is a leased receiver, Dish will want it back.
2. If the neighbor cancelled his Dish service, then the receiver would need to be reactivated on the new neighbor's existing account as an additional receiver. The fee is relatively small for additional receivers. 
3. The receiver won't receive any of the normal Dish channels other than test channels without being activated. (the exception to this is that there are some FTA international and religious channels on some of the satellites that it will receive, but their worth is questionable)
4. Since you are new here, the basic way the system works is that a receiver is married to its authorization card. When you have a paid subscription, Dish turns on the level of programming to that unique receiver/card combination. The fact that you have an account and some extra receivers is superfluous. Each receiver must be activated. 
5. For reference, there is no discussion permitted on this board regarding theft of Dish or DTV signals. (not that you were intending this, but it is always helpful to know the rules)

If I have misunderstood your question, please rephrase and we will try to help.

..Doyle


----------



## overnunder (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi Doyle,

You are being very helpful. Thanks for the info. I am new to the satellite world in general. My knowledge really only goes back to that old standard - cable. With cable, you need a direct connection and the cable company can easily disconnect it right at their box out at the street or wherever. It is more of a 'mechanical' issue.

With satellite, it would seem that anyone with equipment (both a dish and a receiver) could access the signal that is being broadcast from the sky. 

So, would it be correct to say that Dish sends a signal through the satellite back down to Earth to a receiver to activate the card in the receiver so it can receive the appropriate programming? And then when one's subscription runs out, it sends a signal to deactivate the receiver? But that would seem like it would not work because the person could just unplug their receiver before a signal could be sent to deactivate the receiver and then wait awhile and hook it up again, as Dish would not be sending out a cease and desist signal forever.

So - how does the receiver get reactivated to the new neighbor's account? Can it be done 'through the sky', so to speak? Or does it require a visit from a Dish representative? It seems that there must be a 'conversation' that must take place between Dish and the receiver to get the proper programming, but I just don't quite understand how it is done. Or is that why a telephone line is needed? Still, if you don't have a phone line hooked up to it and pay the extra monthly charge, how do you get upgrades in your service?

Inquisitive I know. Hopefully not annoying.

Thanks for your time and patience


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

overnunder said:


> how does the receiver get reactivated to the new neighbor's account? Can it be done 'through the sky', so to speak? Or does it require a visit from a Dish representative? It seems that there must be a 'conversation' that must take place between Dish and the receiver to get the proper programming, but I just don't quite understand how it is done. Or is that why a telephone line is needed? Still, if you don't have a phone line hooked up to it and pay the extra monthly charge, how do you get upgrades in your service?


All activations/deactivations are done via phone call from the phone number attached to the account (no visit required). The deactivation would take place once receiver sees the satillite and would programing would shut down then if it were unplugged when deactivated. If the receiver is plugged in and does not see the bird, no programing would be available to the receiver at that point. The additional fee for not having phone line hooked up is for dual tuners only.


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

I think the thing you are missing is that every single receiver has an id and is individually addressed in the data stream. As Gary said, when the receiver gets a signal, it goes through a one sided handshake. It looks at the signal and determines that it is coming from the correct satellite or satellites and then it gets its authorization to decode specific channels. Basically when a CSR deactivates a receiver, that address gets a no decode word set. The receiver receives the signal but it is not allowed to decode it. No phone line is required for this since it is a one way communication. When you call and activate to some level of service, the authorization word is changed to allow the level of service, basic + HBO or ??? and that is what you receive. Activation always requires a phone call. Upgrading of service from an active account can be done online and in some cases from your remote. The Telephone line allows additional priveleges like ordering PPV programs and with some receivers there is a monthly discount if you have a phone line attached. It also allows Dish to retrieve any PPV charges from your receiver via the middle of the night calls the receiver makes. Dish knows the phone number so you cannot have a receiver calling in from some remote phone number eg: friends house or vacation house. 

..Doyle


----------



## overnunder (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks guys. I have a better handle on it now. Appreciate your time and patience.


----------



## mariachi (Sep 3, 2006)

garys said:


> All activations/deactivations are done via phone call from the phone number attached to the account (no visit required). The deactivation would take place once receiver sees the satillite and would programing would shut down then if it were unplugged when deactivated. If the receiver is plugged in and does not see the bird, no programing would be available to the receiver at that point. The additional fee for not having phone line hooked up is for dual tuners only.


Hey guys. Long time listener, first time caller, so to speak. Just deactivated a 510 and upgraded to a 622. There was some stuff saved on the 510 that I was watching and when I finished I was going to sell it on Ebay. About a week and a half after the deactivation, it stopped working, and all of the saved programs disappeared. I did unplug it and move it to another room. Since I wasn't paying the DVR fee anymore, did I kill all the saved programs when I turned it off? Thanks.


----------



## mariachi (Sep 3, 2006)

Well, I'm not entirely sure if I answered my own question, but I tried reconnecting it to a satellite signal, just for kicks--still deactivated. It flashed a message about needing to re-initialize the hard drive and then found the satellites and even let me tape a little of ch. 101. All my old programming was gone though. I guess it doesn't really matter for me, but I still wonder, is that what always happens when you deactivate a dvr?


----------

